# How to set Java Classpath



## dlarmour (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi

I downloaded an ER modeling tool done exclusively in Java.  However, it's runtime script was created for Windows (uses a batch file).  Obviously it needs the Java 1.4.X runtime, but it also includes about 15 jars that need to be specified.

How can a write script (similar to a .bat file) and run it?  Any examples?  I assume there is a way.

Also, I could define a new system variable for this applications classpath parameters.  Can someone suggest how to do that.

Thanx in advance.

David


----------



## symphonix (Dec 19, 2003)

In the Apple Developer Tools there is an application for packaging a Java program. Can't remember the name of the utility off the top of my head, but it is exactly what you are looking for, allowing you to select the JAR files and package them up as a MacOSX Application, setting Java environment variables as you go.
I think it was called MRJAppBuilder or something like that, and was in /Developer/Utilities.
(Sorry I can't be more specific)


----------



## Viro (Dec 23, 2003)

You could just try

java -cp .:file1.jar:file2.jar:file3.jar mainClassNameHere


----------

